# Which Class?



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

My Harley is an American Bully, but he doesn't seem to fit any of the standards. His body structure is closer to APBTs. He is registered via ADBA, but I only still have those papers because I haven't registered him with ABKC, yet. I'm not planning on showing him...just curious!


























His peds:
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Classic?  He looks good, no plans on cropping?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't think he would do well in the Classic class either. He is a nice looking dog but he lacks breed type for an American Bully. What is his pedigree?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This is my ABKC Classic Champion. He has less bone and substance than a Standard American Bully; however, he is still more bully than an APBT. He is a good example of a Classic but makes a piss poor APBT lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

winwin said:


> Classic?  He looks good, no plans on cropping?


Nope, no crop, he's 2 years old anyways.



pitbullmamanatl said:


> I don't think he would do well in the Classic class either. He is a nice looking dog but he lacks breed type for an American Bully. What is his pedigree?


The link to his peds is at the bottom of my OP. He's pretty much scatterbred, but there's quite a few RE dogs in there.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Im no expert, but what catches my eye is the first dam on the top of the 4th gen, Wildside's Josephine. Isn't Wildside APBT, it goes back to a Mountain Man dog too. So if I had to guess the reason ur pup doesn't fit any bully class is cuz he's mixed, game bred APBT and AmBully. But im still learnin peds so let's see what Pitbullmama comes up with. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Holy shit that ped is all over the place. I dunno what they were trying to do lol 
I honestly would try to get him into some canine sports if you are looking to do something positive with your dog. He has some bullies in there but I wouldn't define him as an American Bully by blood per se and definitely lacks breed type and I honestly don't see a judge ever putting him up if you put him in Classic. He looks like a super sweet happy little guy and I bet he is an awesome pet!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Im no expert, but what catches my eye is the first dam on the top of the 4th gen, Wildside's Josephine. Isn't Wildside APBT, it goes back to a Mountain Man dog too. So if I had to guess the reason ur pup doesn't fit any bully class is cuz he's mixed, game bred APBT and AmBully. But im still learnin peds so let's see what Pitbullmama comes up with.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bingo bango.......


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks y'all!

I knew he didn't fit either APBT or Am Bully breed standard! I bought him from a BYB thinking I was getting an APBT. I had no idea what I was doing!!

Most ppl say I should call him an Am Bully. His littermates do actually look bully, so I'm not sure what's going on with my boy! lol

I'm planning on doing some conditioning this summer and see what happens!

He's a great dog, regardless!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

~Missy~ said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> I knew he didn't fit either APBT or Am Bully breed standard! I bought him from a BYB thinking I was getting an APBT. I had no idea what I was doing!!
> 
> ...


Just call him a deeogee  Keep 'em guessing.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh good, thanks Lauren1 that's what I was thinkin, but I wasn't really sure.

But @ the OP, I think he looks like a good boy though and u should totally look into some sports with him, I bet he'd do good!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

lol, yea, I've always said if BSL ever found it's way here, I could just call him a lab mix!!

Here's a link to the Fat to Muscular thred. I posted pics of Harley's before and after.

I originally got him for my ex, but I took him back months after we split because of the condition he was in. Maybe that has something to do with him looking so lean? Idk..

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/35664-muscular-dogs-before-after.html He's on the last page.

I'm thinking he'd be great at weight pulling. Even though he's lean, he's super strong!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

He's a pretty boy. His peds a hot mess though lol. I wouldn't know what to call him. It's unusual what they did. He appears to be APBT/Am Bully mix. I've seen it done a couple times by breeders to kinda take the best of both breeds. They made really good service dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> He's a pretty boy. His peds a hot mess though lol. I wouldn't know what to call him. It's unusual what they did. He appears to be APBT/Am Bully mix. I've seen it done a couple times by breeders to kinda take the best of both breeds. They made really good service dogs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey I have a 9 year old hot mess that is big and white running around my yard lol it happens....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Hey I have a 9 year old hot mess that is big and white running around my yard lol it happens....


Lol I was meaning no disrespect towards the dog whatsoever. He's a pretty boy and every dog ive seen you post is beautiful as well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

And see, that's where I'm confused, I thought Am Bully's were just mixes of APBT/AST/SBTs, etc.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> And see, that's where I'm confused, I thought Am Bully's were just mixes of APBT/AST/SBTs, etc.


Kind of. That's what started the breed. But there are enough AmBullies out there now that u don't need to mix APBTs and ASTs to get the breed anymore. Kind of like the APBT was originally a bulldog (old world) and terrier(english white terrier?) But now if u mix a buldog and a terrier u do NOT get an APBT. U get a mutt. once the breed is defined and standardized, then u cannot mix two other breeds to make that breed anymore.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol I was meaning no disrespect towards the dog whatsoever. He's a pretty boy and every dog ive seen you post is beautiful as well!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know girl! It's all good he is my first baby (well, other than his dad Koby who is 12 but he was more of a daddy's boy anyway) and I didn't know shit back then about peds or anything. He is just an ADBA dog that severely deviated from the standard but the best dog anyone could ever own. Drinks whiskey and smokes cigars with his Mama that's gettin' it right there! lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Kind of. That's what started the breed. But there are enough AmBullies out there now that u don't need to mix APBTs and ASTs to get the breed anymore. Kind of like the APBT was originally a bulldog (old world) and terrier(english white terrier?) But now if u mix a buldog and a terrier u do NOT get an APBT. U get a mutt. once the breed is defined and standardized, then u cannot mix two other breeds to make that breed anymore.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, I see. Looking at Harley's peds, it seems his sire has more APBTs and his dam has more Am Bullys.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Oh, I see. Looking at Harley's peds, it seems his sire has more APBTs and his dam has more Am Bullys.


Now u got it! Its nothing bad, just rather scatterbred. Still a good lookin boy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Now u got it! Its nothing bad, just rather scatterbred. Still a good lookin boy
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

His body kinda looks like my boys . I have to get his papers in so I no wat he is lol but u got a beautiful dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

yea, i dont see anything wrong with that dog, he could fall in to an adba show and do fairly well with some conditioning.

i did notice this tho, and i have some that do the same thing, the way it carries his tail.
not supoosed to be up over back like that, its actually says. look like a pump handle.

supposed to be carried lower. other than that its height x length ratio.

the one posted did look like a bully to me, just by heighth x lenghth x width ratio.

someone mentioned 'WILDSIDES MEAN JOLENE' i remember her, she was a nigerino bloodline,

she proved she was dead game against wades' ch sadie.
jolene and lucifer[littermates i believe] were a big part of 'wildsides' foundation stock.

all this was 30 plus years ago, but seems like yesterday.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Yea, he has what's called a gay tail. lol...it's always up, don't think I've ever seen him hold his tail down!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> His body kinda looks like my boys . I have to get his papers in so I no wat he is lol but u got a beautiful dog
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 

I need to get some new pics up...he's starting to buff up! lol


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

I need to take sum pics of him to. I wish he would buff up its like he just stopped growing lol .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> I need to take sum pics of him to. I wish he would buff up its like he just stopped growing lol .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How old is he?

Harley is about 2 1/2 years...they usually don't fill out until 2 years.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

He will be 6 months old on the 8th

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> He will be 6 months old on the 8th
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yea, he's just a baby! Just feed him a high quality food, and light walks for now. As he gets older you can increase the walks and start introducing him to weight pulling or a flirt pole.

When he's 18 months you can start with more extensive exercising. He will bulk up nicely. Just be aware that he can't get any larger than his genetics will allow!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea i feed him taste of the wild high prairie an sum can food mixed in sum times . I don't think he will get to big I hope he don't he's already so strong ! I love ur's coloring its so pretty ! Soldier got a lot of brindle in him as he got bigger.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> Yea i feed him taste of the wild high prairie an sum can food mixed in sum times . I don't think he will get to big I hope he don't he's already so strong ! I love ur's coloring its so pretty ! Soldier got a lot of brindle in him as he got bigger.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My boy isn't really all that big but he's SUPER strong!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Can't wait for the experts to educate me on Bella's peds...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Can't wait for the experts to educate me on Bella's peds...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is she a bully?


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Well that's what breeder said, her parents and his entire stock fit the standard, but her papers are UKC APBT and from what he told me, I register her with ABKC as American Bully after I get her peds back... (dual registration) ...so confused

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Well that's what breeder said, her parents and his entire stock fit the standard, but her papers are UKC APBT and from what he told me, I register her with ABKC as American Bully after I get her peds back... (dual registration) ...so confused
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yea, she would be an American Bully. A lot of UKC and ADBA registered APBTs are American Bully due to the crossing of the bloodlines and for a while there wasn't a separate registry for them, so breeders kept registering them as APBTs.


----------

